# [SOFT/HARD] FPS bajisimo con Webcam "Microdia" y gspca

## achaw

Bien, me compre una camara web baratita (http://www.noganet.com/index.php?categoryID=14 - Es la VQ-105) para que mi novia no me rompa tanto con el tema y pueda tener su vedeoconferencia en GNU/Linux tambien  :Smile: . Probe todos los driver y el que me la reconocio es gspca que tira bien. El tema es que el framerate es tortuoso. Supuestamente la camara alcanza 30 fps a 320x240 (imagino que 15 al doble de resolucion) pero no logro pasar la gamma de 3-7 fps. Probe con spcaview y alcanzo 7, lo mismo con camorama. Pero el app que mas me interesa es wxcam, del cual hice un bug por si a alguien le interesa mejorarlo, ya que no soy un experto, con el no paso de los 3,6 fps. Trastie con las opciones del modulo, con los modulos de los cuales depende y nada.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231731

Alguien con experiencia en el tema?

Algo de info:

dmesg:

```
/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_set_light_freq:1932] Sensor currently not support light frequency banding filters.

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:945] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 8

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [spca5xx_set_light_freq:1932] Sensor currently not support light frequency banding filters.

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspcav1-20071224/work/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c: [gspca_set_isoc_ep:945] ISO EndPoint found 0x81 AlternateSet 8

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev2.2_ep83 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:4d11 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0079:0011  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e8f:0002  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 0dda:2027 Integrated Circuit Solution, Inc. USB 2.0 Card Reader

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia 

  idVendor           0x0c45 Microdia

cannot read device status, Broken pipe (32)
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

01:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

01:03.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems 56k WinModem (rev 01)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

Saludos

----------

## esculapio

Yo tengo una ge que anda realmente mal en windows y espantoso en linux, el driver que uso es el sn9c1xx.

----------

## achaw

No espero que funcione ni siquiera decente, sino que "tire" por lo menos. No la probe en Win, ya que solo lo inicio para jugar al PES cuando vienen de visita mi hno. o mi cuñado  :Smile: . Algo que comprobe es que cada app hace lo que quiere. Con mplayer, indicandole por linea de comandos los fps, parece que va bien.

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

Hola, utilizo el mismo driver, estoy mirando de almacenar la configuración, y no lo encuentro por ningún lado, me cambia opciones, pero no las mantiene, los fps no los he visto (en las opciones de las app que modifican propiedades). No encuentro la forma de almacenarlo, pero seguro que ello se encuentra junto con las opciones de v4l. Estoy intentando localizar por ahí la forma de arrancar la cámara con otras propiedades. No se, pero harto de buscar, ahora buscaré por las opciones de Video for Linux, quizás también está ahí la forma de variar el fps.

----------

## achaw

Las opciones del modulo las podes encontrar en:

```
/sys/module/gspca/parameters
```

Ahi podes cambiarlas "on the fly" o en /etc/conf.d/modules para cargarlas al inicio.

Saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Ahi podes cambiarlas "on the fly" o en /etc/conf.d/modules para cargarlas al inicio.

 

 :Smile:  allá voy. Suerte con los fps   :Wink:  en mi caso aparece a 12 fps como máximo y varia entre 9 y 12, sin tocar nada   :Question:  Suerte con ello

-- editado --

Opps! buscando información sobre ello veo que tengo C02 por delante   :Rolling Eyes:  Guía de Migración de Baselayout y OpenRC ¿hace mucho que cambió esto?

-- editado --

----------

## achaw

Por lo que veo, son las aplicaciones que usan SDL las que me dan el terrible FPS, y calidad (que son casi todas) y amsn tambien, unque desconozco que utiliza para tirar el video. Mplayer lo tira casi perfecto, por lo que estoy probando un poquito de todo...

Con spcaview y mplayer funciona bien en cuanto a los fps, pero no puedo corregir otros parametros como el brillo, ya que se ve oscura...

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Parecer ser que ciertos apps van a tirones con ciertas camaras de mala calidad como la mia...Pero encontre un app que va bastante bien:

http://gv4l.sourceforge.net/

Para el cual hice un ebuild por si a alguien le interesa mejorarlo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234279

y Al parecer, wxcam saco una nueva version en la cual mejora las fps para varias camaras (yo no tuve suerte) por si quieren probarlo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231731

Saludos

----------

